# Vegetarians



## 21st Century Calvinist (Feb 21, 2009)

I realize that this is probably a redundant query here on the PB. But I was wondering if there are any members who are non meat eating. If there are, now is the time to come out, as it were, and feel the warm embrace of good fur nothin' tree huggers such as myself.
I am not yet a vegetarian, though I try to keep at least a couple of meat free days each week. I really don't like the smell of raw meat and if I think too long about meat and where it came from then I get a bit squeamish. Like when ya'll talk about eating rabbit, possum, goat, etc. Or of roasting whole pigs/lambs.
So grab an organic coffee (in a pottery mug), sling on your old woollen sweater and get your CFC free self over here and start talking lentils to me!


----------



## Galatians220 (Feb 21, 2009)

I was a vegetarian for 9 years who made an allowance for fish a couple of times a week. My husband & son, too. Then I got violently allergic to all fish & had to cut that out.  I, too, hate the thought of red meat & eat it as seldom as possible. I eat chicken about once a week. Outside of that, we eat complex proteins & a lot of fruits & vegetables -- although my husband & son have gone back to eating fish & chicken. 

I have a TON of recipes for great vegetarian meals & dishes, if you're interested. I've been collecting them for the past 10-12 years. These kinds of meals keep your weight & cholesterol & BP down, that's for sure! No one here has any problems like that! 

Margaret


----------



## Theognome (Feb 21, 2009)

From what I understand, vegetarian is an American Indian word that means, 'Lousy hunter'.

Theognome


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for the response. That's a real shame you became allergic to fish.
Now, this is one of my concerns re vegetarianism: how to eat a well balanced diet with enough of the essential food groups, particularly proteins. You seem to manage it.
The recipes sound like a good idea, if you don't mind sharing some.

-----Added 2/21/2009 at 03:49:39 EST-----



Theognome said:


> From what I understand, vegetarian is an American Indian word that means, 'Lousy hunter'.
> 
> Theognome





Hunting:

I have difficulty "hunting" in the grocery store for what I want!


----------



## Knoxienne (Feb 21, 2009)

I find that a plant-based diet works the best for me for getting trim after the holidays. I've also found that eating this way causes me to be more proficient in the kitchen, expand my repertoire by moving out of my comfort zone of mainstream American fare and use our household resources more efficiently. Veggies and fruit do not rot in my crisper if I'm using them all the time, and if they're not constantly playing second fiddle to a meat or poultry main dish. And certainly the way our meat and poultry is processed today is reason enough to encourage more of a plant-based diet. Even omnivores and carnivores should be acquainted with the farms where their food comes from. 

I think the key is understanding that God allows us to enjoy the consumption of both plant life and animals He has given to us for stewardship and dominion in the earth. We are not sinning if we decide we'd like a cheeseburger with fries or couple of pieces of pizza with everything every now and again instead of tempeh and cucumbers on 15 grain Ezekiel bread. All of it is God's food. It is such a blessing to be able to cling to Christ's words, "It is not what goes into a man's body which makes him unclean." Unlike the heathen vegetarian, we are not in bondage to the Marxism, globalism, legalism and animal and earth worship through a misapplication of the sixth commandment so pervasive in this lifestyle. It's so good to be free in Christ, because we still get enjoy the health benefits which a plant-based diet has to offer.

The late Evangelist Lester Roloff (I should have remembered him for the favorite preachers thread!) was a plant-based diet adherent and advocate and found that when he fed the children he cared for this way, many of their health and behavioral problems improved or disappeared.


----------



## Theognome (Feb 21, 2009)

Knoxienne said:


> I find that a plant-based diet works the best for me for getting trim after the holidays. I've also found that eating this way causes me to be more proficient in the kitchen, expand my repertoire by moving out of my comfort zone of mainstream American fare and use our household resources more efficiently. Veggies and fruit do not rot in my crisper if I'm using them all the time, and if they're not constantly playing second fiddle to a meat or poultry main dish. And certainly the way our meat and poultry is processed today is reason enough to encourage more of a plant-based diet. Even omnivores and carnivores should be acquainted with the farms where their food comes from.
> 
> I think the key is understanding that God allows us to enjoy the consumption of both plant life and animals He has given to us for stewardship and dominion in the earth. We are not sinning if we decide we'd like a cheeseburger with fries or couple of pieces of pizza with everything every now and again instead of tempeh and cucumbers on 15 grain Ezekiel bread. All of it is God's food. It is such a blessing to be able to cling to Christ's words, "It is not what goes into a man's body which makes him unclean." Unlike the heathen vegetarian, we are not in bondage to the Marxism, globalism, legalism and animal and earth worship through a misapplication of the sixth commandment so pervasive in this lifestyle. It's so good to be free in Christ, because we still get enjoy the health benefits which a plant-based diet has to offer.
> 
> The late Evangelist Lester Roloff (I should have remembered him for the favorite preachers thread)! was a plant-based diet adherent and advocate and found that when he fed the children he cared for this way, many of their health and behavioral problems improved or disappeared.



What really tickles me about this post is that she wrote it while I was busily barbequing chicken. Note that I'm doing it Kansas City style, which is, of course, the most orthodox method of barbeque.

Theognome


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm only vegetarian while I'm sleeping.


----------



## gene_mingo (Feb 21, 2009)

vegetables are people to.

Salad is murder.


----------



## Curt (Feb 21, 2009)

Doesn't CTS still have a (free) hunters breakfast on graduation day? Then there's the free Filet Mignon for lunch. 

OK, we didn't have them when I graduated either!!


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 21, 2009)

gene_mingo said:


> vegetables are people to.
> 
> Salad is murder.



Larry Boy and Bob the tomato would agree


----------



## Brian Withnell (Feb 21, 2009)

21st Century Calvinist said:


> I realize that this is probably a redundant query here on the PB. But I was wondering if there are any members who are non meat eating. If there are, now is the time to come out, as it were, and feel the warm embrace of good fur nothin' tree huggers such as myself.
> I am not yet a vegetarian, though I try to keep at least a couple of meat free days each week. I really don't like the smell of raw meat and if I think too long about meat and where it came from then I get a bit squeamish. Like when ya'll talk about eating rabbit, possum, goat, etc. Or of roasting whole pigs/lambs.
> So grab an organic coffee (in a pottery mug), sling on your old woollen sweater and get your CFC free self over here and start talking lentils to me!



I prefer being a carnivoire. I eat mostly meat and some leafy greens. I don't eat cereals (bread, corn, oats, etc.) roots, beans or sugars (including fruit). I've had to go off it for a while, and my health suffers every time I do.


----------



## kevin.carroll (Feb 21, 2009)

If God didn't want us to eat animals, he wouldn't have made them out of meat.


----------



## he beholds (Feb 21, 2009)

I was a vegetarian for about seven years. In that whole time, I didn't eat one piece of poultry, fish, meat, etc. (except possibly unbeknownst to me, while on a mission trip in Jamaica where the rumor was the cook killed the goat and put it our potato soup.) I was fine that whole time and had no cravings.
However, during a six week backpacking trip one summer, I desperately wanted any of the meat my fellow backpackers were cooking up. I finally caved with SPAM, of all things!!! During the rest of the trip, I ate pepperoni and summer sausage and figured that my body was honestly telling me something. Since then, I eat meat. I usually cook with chicken or ground turkey, but I do like red meat. I hate, hate, hate eating anything with bones! 

One of the reasons I hated being a vegetarian, though, was I felt snobby. I was a Christian and knew that God made animals for many things, our sustenance included. However, I did not (still do not) like the way we can destroy earth and beast in order to buy a $0.49 hamburger. But I hated going to someone's house for dinner and telling them, "I am too righteous to be eating your food that you so graciously invited me to enjoy." 
I HATED doing that. But I was very convinced that eating meat the American way was wrong and I was committed. If I did not eat meat now, I think I would, first, not want to call myself a vegetarian, because my identity has nothing to do with the food I eat; and second, eat whatever someone in their hospitality chose to serve. I can see not accepting something if I had legitimate allergies, but aside from that, I don't think I could try to press on my host's conscience about so little a matter. And, obviously, I was the weaker brother, thinking that it was wrong to eat something that God put before me. 

(That's why you'll never see me deny dessert)


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 21, 2009)

> So grab an organic coffee (in a pottery mug), sling on your old woollen sweater and get your CFC free self over here and start talking lentils to me!



But only shod in Birkenstocks, no?

Those who say that we can get all the protein we need from a vegetable diet should remember what happens when men eat a lot of soy. Testicles shrink, testosterone levels tank, and estrogen levels climb. Meat is for protein. Eggs are for protein. We don't need 4000 grams of protein each day, but all things in moderation.

Long live manly men!


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Feb 22, 2009)

Toni/Jessi
Thank you for your excellent posts. I agree completely. I have concerns about the way in which we farm and process meat. I am in no way suggesting that it is wrong or sinful to eat meat. Of course, it's not. But to choose to not eat meat is, I believe adiaphora.


----------



## bookslover (Feb 22, 2009)

There should be many, many more vegetarians. That way, there'll be that much more meat for the rest of us!


----------



## Zenas (Feb 22, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Knoxienne said:
> 
> 
> > I find that a plant-based diet works the best for me for getting trim after the holidays. I've also found that eating this way causes me to be more proficient in the kitchen, expand my repertoire by moving out of my comfort zone of mainstream American fare and use our household resources more efficiently. Veggies and fruit do not rot in my crisper if I'm using them all the time, and if they're not constantly playing second fiddle to a meat or poultry main dish. And certainly the way our meat and poultry is processed today is reason enough to encourage more of a plant-based diet. Even omnivores and carnivores should be acquainted with the farms where their food comes from.
> ...



Grilling isn't barbequeing, so I dunno how that can be orthodox... heretic.


----------



## Galatians220 (Feb 24, 2009)

*Mix-and-Match Casserole*

I said I was going to post some recipes, so here's a major one to start off with. It's a casserole made with virtually infinite combinations of ingredients. I've tried many of the combinations here & never had a "miss." This was in the Detroit _Free Press_ cooking section a few years ago (Tom Close is given as the compiler; must give credit where credit is due).

In making these casseroles, you pick from the categories as directed. "You can play it as conservatively or as wildly as you want," the accompanying article says. _**These casseroles do include meat as an option as well.**_

*Protein*
(1-2 c., cooked, drained & cubed if desired) Choose from:
chicken, turkey, ham, ground beef, sausage, lunchmeat, tuna, other fish, tofu, beans, cottage cheese.

*Base Flavor*
(pick 2 or more; cleaned, chopped, cooked or raw)
1 medium onion, 1 tsp. garlic, 1/2 c. celery, salt/pepper to taste, 1 tbsp. parsley, 3-4 sun-dried tomatoes, 1 c. green pepper, hot sauce to taste, 1 tbsp. lemon juice or lime juice.

*Starch*
(2 c., cooked according to pkg. directions)
pasta, brown or white rice, barley, couscous, stuffing mix, lentils, stiff or thick mashed potatoes, hash browns, spaghetti squash, beans.

*Vegetables*
(1-2 c., cleaned, chopped, cooked or raw)
peas, corn, mushrooms, red or green peppers, crushed tomatoes, bean sprouts, bamboo shoots, water chestnuts, sauerkraut, spinach, artichokes.

*Binders*
(pick 1; 2 c.)
white sauce, cheese sauce, gravy, barbecue sauce, sour cream w/ 1 tbsp. horseradish and 2 tbsp. cornstarch, 10-3/4-oz. any cream soup plus 1/2 c. liquid, mayonnaise or salad dressing, spaghetti sauce, 1 c. dressing plus 1 c. yogurt or sour cream, cheese soup, tomato soup, broth w/ 2 tbsp. cornstarch, salsa.

*Herb & Spice Combinations* 
(pick 1 set)
Italian: 1 tsp. basil, 1/4 tsp. oregano, 1/4 c. Parmesan cheese;
French: 1/2 tsp. thyme, 1/4 tsp. tarragon;
Cajun: 1 tsp. chili powder, 1/2 tsp. cumin, 1/2 tsp. paprika;
Oriental: 1 tsp. ginger, 2 tsp. sesame oil, 1 tbsp. soy sauce;
Indian: 1 tsp. curry powder, 1/2 tsp. cumin, 1/2 tsp. turmeric;
Mexican: 1 tsp. chili powder; 1/2 tsp. cumin; 1/4 tsp. basil;
Greek: 1/2 tsp. dill, 1/2 tsp. mint, 1/4 tsp. organo, 1/3 c. feta cheese;
German: 1/2 tsp. caraway seeds, 1 tsp. dry mustard, 1 tbsp. vinegar, 1/2 tsp. sugar;
Thai: 1/3 c. peanut butter, 1 tbsp. chili powder, 1/2 tsp. cumin, 1 tbsp. fish sauce;
Spanish: 1/2 tsp. saffron, 1/2 tsp. cumin, 1/2 tsp. thyme, 1/4 tsp. ground bay leaf.

*Toppings*
(pick 1; 1 c., mix to combine)
shredded cheese, crushed potato chips, chow mein noodles, french-fried onion rings, shredded cheese and bread crumbs; almonds, peanuts, cashews, pine nuts & walnuts; crushed cereal; pineapple slices.

*Preheat oven to 350. In a 2- to 3-qt. casserole, combine items from each category except topping, which is mixed in a separate bowl. Bake 30 mins. Remove from oven & sprinkle w/ topping. Return to oven & bake 15 mins. Serves 4-6.*

As I said, I've made countless variations of these for our family & for church fellowships & they're always a hit.

Blessings,

Margaret


----------



## discipulo (Feb 24, 2009)

One person has faith that he may eat all things, but he who is weak eats vegetables only. Romans 14:2


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 24, 2009)

Folks are vegetarians for health reasons too and not just faith reasons.

My wife has stomach issues and a vegetarian diet keeps her healthy.



Here's another perspective:

Today, there will be several thousand people die due to hunger-related issues in the Third World. 

At the same time, several hundred in the States will die also....due to obesity and over-nutrition issues (i.e. too much red meat, obesity, stroke, heart attack).


----------



## Grymir (Feb 25, 2009)

gene_mingo said:


> vegetables are people to.
> 
> Salad is murder.




You are so right!!! Here's a video to explain further.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmK0bZl4ILM]YouTube - Arrogant Worms - Carrot Juice is Murder[/ame]


----------



## reformed trucker (Feb 25, 2009)

Funny video! I can never eat salad again! Save the veggies!


----------

